# Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2005)

So ich denke mal, dass der Thomas ein hübsches Rezept hat. Was nicht ganz alltägliches wäre fein. Nicht immer panniert und gebraten löl....... 

Ihr dürft aber alle Rezepte schreiben.... Dank euch Männers! #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

1 Teil Zwiebeln in grobe Streifen geschnitten, 1 Teil Paprikastreifen, 2 Teile nicht zu dünn geschnittene Tomatenscheiben, Knoblauch nach Geschmack, Rosmarin und Thymian, grober Pfeffer und Salz.

Zwiebeln und Paprika in Olivenöl andünsten, mit Knoblauch, Salz und Pfeffer würzen und in eine Form geben. Darauf die Tomatenscheiben, die ganz leicht zuckern (wegen der Fruchtsäure) und auch salzen und pfeffern.

Darauf ca. 3 - 4 cm dicke Seeteufelmedaillons geben (gewürzt natürlich) und mit Büffelmozzarella (wenn ihr nur normalen kriegt, dann lieber nen milden Gouda nehmen) bedecken und für ca. 15 - 20 Minuten im Backofen bei 180 Grad garen.

Dazu Salat und ein Knoblauch - Kräuterbaguette oder in Schale gebratene kleine Rosmarinkartoffeln.


----------



## dorschiie (30. August 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

hört sich gut an -geht doch bestimmt auch mit anderem fisch?


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

Jau Thomas ich bin schon am sabbern. Am WE werd ich das vielleicht ausprobieren ansonsten nächste Woche..... Danke für das Rezept!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

geht auch mit anderem Fisch, dann meist entsprechend kürzere Garzeiten (ca. 1/3 weniger).


----------



## ThomasL (31. August 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

hallo Sylverpasi

hier ist auch noch ein gutes Rezept für Seeteufel:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=15627&highlight=seeteufel


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. August 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

Jau da werden sich einige Leute bei mir zu Hause die Finger abschlecken und evtl. auch mich. Das hab ich dann euch zu verdanken :m:q:q:q


----------



## sbiro (1. September 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

@ SIlverpasi, ich habe mit folgender Variante enorm gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Seeteufel salzen und pfeffern. In eine Auflaufform Oliöl geben und das Teufelchen drauflegen. Kapern und gute schwarze Oliven (nicht so billigen Mist aus dem Glas) und paar Tomatenwürfel auf dem Seeteufel verteilen. Noch einen guten schuss guten Weißwein dazu und etwas gekörnte Brühe drübergeben. Und schon ist alles fertig. Ab in den Ofen bei 180 Grad. Petersilie zum schluss auf dem Fisch verteilen. Dazu Salat und Baguette. Das Brot immer schön in den Sud tunken, einfach klasse.
Ein einfaches und schnelles Rezept, auch wenn man denkt ohne Zwiebel und Knobi fehlt doch was. Aber hier nicht. Der geniale Geschmack des Seeteufels kommt so richtig zur Geltung.


----------



## gdno (2. September 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

also ich hätte da noch was was auch zur saison passt

seeteufelfilets in ca.6cm starke medaillons schneiden und mit limonenöl(oder zitronröl oder knoblauchöl,was immer man will) c.2 stunden marinieren
grüne bandnudeln kochen
frische pfifferlinge(geputzt) mit zwieblwürfelchen in butter braten und warmstellen
in der selben pfanne (ohne die pfifferlinge) erneut etwas butter zerlassen 
die medaillons trockentupfen(auf keinen fall salzen) und mit hauchdünn geschnittenem speck umwickeln( und dann mit den"nackten"seiten in der butter anbraten ,so von jeder seite 2 minuten bei milder hitze, dann die medaillons so ca.8min im vorgeheitzten backofen bei 80-90grad garziehen lassen(sie sollten in der mitte noch ein wenig glasig sein)
mit der bratbutter eine mehlschwitze ansetzen und mit etwas sahne angiessen
frischen estragon hacken und dazugeben

in der mitte des tellers die pfifferlinge anrichten und drumherum die grünen nudeln obenauf pro person 2-3 medaillons anrichten und die sosse drumherumziehen
hört sich wild an ist aber ganz einfach und das beste ist: es
sieht geil aus und ist geschmacklich ein hit


das würzen des ganzen hab ich mit absich nicht erwähnt weil da jeder seinen eigenen geschmack hat und das ganze auch mit seinen "lieblingsgewürzen"abschmecken sollte
ich persönlich verwende (fast) nur jodsalz und frisch gestossenen schwarzen pfeffer


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

Moin Dennis
Guch mal hier
Da gibts noch 5 Rezepte für Seeteufel und noch viele Fischrezepte mehr..


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. September 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

Jung´s ihr seid der Hammer...... Die Rezepte gefallen mir auf jeden Fall alle! Ich werde nächste Woche berichten..... Danke noch mal an alle!!! #6#6#6


----------



## noose (3. September 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

*Seeteufel auf Lauchgemuese und rosa Tomatenschaum*


*FUER DEN SEETEUFEL*


    500 g  Seeteufel
           ; Salz
           ; Pfeffer aus der Muehle
           Mehl, zum Bestaeuben
      1    Eigelb
      1    Kartoffel, mittelgross
           Butterschmalz zum Braten

*FUER DAS LAUCHGEMUESE*


      1    Lauchstange, gross
    150 g  Schlagsahne
           ; Salz
           ; Pfeffer aus der Muehle
           Muskat, frisch gerieben

*FUER DEN TOMATENSCHAUM*


      2    Eigelb
    100 ml Weisswein
    150 g  Schlagsahne
      1 ts Tomatenmark
           ; Salz
           ; Pfeffer aus der Muehle




  : Der Seeteufel

  Den Seeteufel in acht gleich grosse Medaillons schneiden, wuerzen, auf
  einer
  Seite mit Mehl bestaeuben und mit etwas Eigelb bestreichen.

  Die Kartoffel schaelen, in streichholzgrosse Streifen schneiden, mit
  Salz und Muskatnuss wuerzen, mit dem restlichen Eigelb vermischen und
  auf der bemehlten Seite der Fischmedaillons verteilen.

  In einer Pfanne im heissen Butterschmalz zuerst auf der Kartoffelseite
  goldbraun braten, dann vorsichtig mit zwei Bratwendern wenden und im
  Backofen bei 180 Grad garziehen lassen (etwa fuenf Minuten) .

  : Das Lauchgemuese

  Den Lauch halbieren, gut waschen und in sehr duenne Streifen
  schneiden.

  Lauch und Sahne in einem Topf kochen. Der Lauch sollte weich sein und
  die Sahne fast vollstaendig reduziert. Mit Salz und Pfeffer wuerzen.

  : Der rosa Tomatenschaum

  Eigelb und den Weisswein im Wasserbad schaumig aufschlagen. Sahne und
  Tomatenmark dazugeben und abschmecken.

  Das Lauchgemuese in die Mitte eines Tellers geben, die Lotte darauf
  anrichten und den Tomatenschaum aussenherum giessen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

Danke Noose #6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. September 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*

@ Silverpasi
Du willst doch nicht allenernstes einen meiner " Namensvetter " verspeisen :r


Der  STF


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. September 2005)

*AW: Ich brauche ein geiles Seeteufelrezept!!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Silverpasi
> Du willst doch nicht allenernstes einen meiner " Namensvetter " verspeisen :r
> 
> 
> Der  STF




Nöööö die nicht aber Dich  :q  :q  :q  #h !


----------

